# a little Pootah



## AneesasMuse (Jun 6, 2006)

I recently rescued a tiny baby that was intended for "food"...

Pootah is appx 2 weeks old, eating and having regular BM with my assistance, and sleeping a LOT. He opened both eyes last night, and oh boy! is he ever HOPPY when tummy says, "meal time!"  My exotics vet has been helping me along so far, and I am hoping for the best.

Here's my little angel, Saturday evening...










and Sunday morning...










No pics yet today... he seems to have taken a liking to the space between "my girls" and I am not into exposing myself 8O LOL

I have been giving him Isomil with cereal, BeneBac, Pedialyte, a little goat milk with cereal and Gerber 2nd fruits... we just started the more solid cereal and fruit today, actually. He sleeps with me, hangs out with me almost the entire day (doesn't take a shower with me, but that's about it) and has surely stolen my heart. 

I was just about to run out and get some Nutri Cal for him... a dietary supplement... but I wanted to find a forum for RAT LOVERS first 

So, HELLO EVERYONE!!! 

Pootah and I are open to suggestions, ideas, help and all that... Thanks!!

~Aminah


----------



## allyb (Jun 5, 2006)

ARRRRR SWEET THERE SOO CUTE WHEN THERE THAT SMALL

LOL

ALLY


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

So its been a couple weeks.. do you have updated pics?  . That boy is so small and lovely, cute!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Poodah is so big now and sooo adventurous... my baby is a CLEPTO!! He is determined to get my toe rings off and take my earrings, even if it means my ear has to come to LOL 
Fortunately, he is learning what "No, Poodah!" means early... he lets go when I say this (which is usually when he's actually hurting me)
I haven't been able to get more pics of him cuz he won't be still for half a second... and he spends a LOT of time in my hair 
I'll try to get some of him hanging out in his 'castle' or on the bed playing hide n seek with the pillows... I can't make any promises, though 

Oh wait... here's one a couple weeks ago before he weaned himself off the bottle (he's still getting the baby milk... he just doesn't know it  ) He likes to eat with his butt covered or protected by me... I guess this is natural... yeah?


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG THAT IS THE CUTEST THING IN TH WHOLE WORLD!!!!!!!!111


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

aaaawwwwww
how cute!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow that is so cute.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

EEEP! He is so adorable!


----------

